# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Ulliri shqiptar

## Brari

Presidentja e Shoqatës së Ullirit të Francës, në një vizitë të sajën në Shqipëri, para tre vjetësh, u shpreh se ulliri shqiptar është mbret i ullinjve të gjithë Mesdheut. Në takime të ndryshme që zhvilloi me prodhues e përpunues ulliri, sapo ulej në tavolina, merrte kokërr ulliri, e shtypte dhe me lëngun që delte fërkonte fytyrën me kënaqësi të madhe. Ju nuk e dini se çfarë pasurie keni, është shprehur ajo disa herë në ato ditë që u ndodh në Shqipëri. Ulliri shqiptar, siç shprehej ajo zonjë, është më i miri në gjithë pellgun ku rriten ullinj. Është më i mirë se ulliri i Francës, i Spanjës, i Italisë, Greqisë, më i mirë se çdo ulli pasi ulliri shqiptar veç të tjerave, shërben për prodhime parfumesh të veçanta shumë të kushtueshme, cilësi që nuk e ka ulliri i vendeve të tjera. Na e jepni gjithë ullirin shqiptar, vijonte presidentja e shoqatës franceze të ullirit. Por sidomos ullirin shqiptar që rritet në Shqipërinë e mesme, atë që edhe kur piqet mbetet ngjyrë jeshile të çelur. Është e vogël leverdia për ju nëse bëni vaj ulliri apo e përdorni për tryezë. Ulliri juaj ka vlera e veti të tjera dhe shumë më fitimprurëse...
Zonja nga Franca e di se ku i kemi ne shqiptarët minierat e floririt apo puset e naftës, ne shqiptarët nuk e dimë. Çdo dru ulliri është pus nafte...
Kjo histori më nxiti të shkruaj për ullirin, për këtë pasuri të jashtëzakonshme që është vlerësuar, sipas të thënave, që në kohën e Skënderbeut. 
Ulliri është nga bimët më të lashta e më me vlerë të vendit tone.
Ne vitin 1990 Shqipëria kishte rreth 45000 ha ullishte me 5.8 milionë rrenjë ullinj, që nga Konispoli, në jug të vendit e deri në kodrat e ulta të rrethit të Shkodres në veri. Vetëm Kukësi e Dibra skanë ullinj.
Shqipëria shtrihet në zonën mesdhetare dhe së bashku me vendet e tjera të këtij rajoni, konsiderohet si nje vend origjine i kultures së ullirit. Në vitin 1990, krahasuar me vitin 1938, sipërfaqja me ullishte dhe numri i rrënjëve u rrit më shumë se 4 herë dhe numri total i rrënjëve të ullirit llogaritej në mbi 5.8 milionë rrenjë. Pas vitit 1990, si rezultat i vonesave dhe zvarritjeve në kryerjen e reformës në këtë sektor, ullishtaria pesoi dëme të konsiderueshme. Pas vitit 1990 u dëmtuan më shumë se 2 milionë rrënjë ullinj, kryesisht ullishtat e reja me moshën nën 20 vjeçare. Në Shqipëri, nga statistikat e vitit 2006, rezultojne rreth 4 497 000 rrenjë ullinj, nga të cilat në prodhim janë rreth 3 603 000 rrenjë, me një prodhim mesatar 14 kg për rrënjë, ose mbi 40 mijë ton prodhim mesatar.
Numri më i madh i ullinjve ndodhet: Rrethi i Vlores me mbi 556 mijë rrenjë, ose 16% të numrit të përgjithshëm, Berati e Kucova 479 mijë rrenjë ose 14%, Saranda e Delvina 386 mijë rrenjë ose 11%, Tirana 283 mijë rrenjë ose 7,5%, Mallakastra 226 mijë rrenjë ose 6.4%, Lushnja 215 mijë rrenjë ose 6.2% etj. 
Në shkallë vendi janë 95 546 ferma me ullinj. Janë gjithashtu edhe 14 ullishte apo ferma ulliri bio me një sipërfaqe prej 92.5 ha. Panoramës së mësipërme i shtojmë të dhënat e import-eksportit të vajit të ullirit. 20873 ton vaj ulliri eksportohet dhe 363314 ton vaj ulliri importohet. Ajo që njerzit nuk e dinë ose sduan ta besojnë është fakti kokëfortë se vaji i ullirit që prodhohet në Shqipëri është shumëherë më i mirë, më i pastër, më i sigurtë dhe më vaj ulliri prej vërteti se sa ai që importohet.
Përveç investimeve relativisht të konsiderueshme për mbjelljet e ullishteve të reja (vetëm në fillim vitin 2007 janë mbjellë me financim nga shteti mbi 350 ha ullishte të reja), investimet prodhuese dhe sherbimet ndaj ullirit kanë qenë minimale. Kjo ka bërë që prodhimi i ullirit të jetë në nivele shumë të ulta dhe me një periodicitet të theksuar. Periodiciteti në prodhimin e ullinjve ka qenë dhe mbetet një fenomen karakteristik në vendin tonë. Shkaku gjendet tek trajtimet e pamjaftueshme që i janë bërë bimës së ullirit. 
Rritja e prodhimit të ullirit ka ardhur si pasojë e rritjes së numrit të rrenjëve dhe jo nga rritja e rendimentit për rrenjë. Që nga viti 1951 e deri në fund të vitit 2005 prodhimi mesatar i ullirit ka ardhur në rritje të lehtë. Ndërsa rendimenti, megjithëse me luhatje, është aty-aty. Në vitet 1951-1955 prodhimi mesatar vjetor ka qenë 19.1 mijë ton me rendiment mesatar 15.2 kg për rrenjë. Në vitet 56-60 ishte 12.4 mijë ton dhe rendimenti 9.5 kg për rrënjë. Në vitet 61-65 ishte 26 mijë ton me rendiment 18.6 kg për rrënjë. Në vitet 1966-1970 ishte 15.4 mijë ton me rendiment 10.6. Nga 1971 deri në 1975 prodhimi mesatar ishte 20.5 mijë ton me rendiment 13.4 kg për rrenjë. Për vitet 1976 -1980 u prodhuan mesatarisht 20.1 mijë ton çdo vit me rendiment mesatar 13.8 kg për rrenjë.. Nga 1981-1985 u prodhuan mesatarisht për çdo vit 26.7 mijë toin me rendiment 17.8 kg për rrënjë. Nga 86  90 ishin 24 mijë ton për çdo vit me rendiment 9.1 kg për rrenjë. Nga 91-95 u prodhuan mesatarisht 29.9 mijë ton me rendiment 12.2 kg për rrënjë. Në vitet 1996-2000 u morën 37.2 mijë në vit me 11.6 kg për rrenjë. Në vitet 2001  2005 u morën mesatarisht çdo vit 36.7 mijë ton me rendiment mesatar 14.8 kg për rrenjë.
Kjo është ecuria e prodhimit të ullirit në Shqipëri në pesë dekada e gjysmë. Ulliri ka qenë dhe është një kulture e pavlerësuar sa duhet, me rendimente e prodhimtari mjaft të ultë. Me ndonjë përjashtim të vogël, pothuajse në të gjithë zonën e kultivimit, ullirit nuk i kryhen as sherbimet minimale të domosdoshme si mbrojtja fitosanitare, krasitja, plehërimi, punimi i tokes etj. Gjendja e kultures së ullirit në Shqipëri sigurisht që reflekton edhe në gjendjen e industrisë përpunuese të prodhimit, në sasinë dhe sidomos në cilësinë e vajit të ullirit.
Industria e përpunimit/Para viteve 90, në vendin tonë funksiononin një sërë linjash të prodhimit të vajit të ullirit, kryesisht të prodhuara në Shqipëri. Por kishte dhe fabrika me teknologji italiane, Rapaneli dhe Veraci. Kapaciteti i përgjithshëm përpunues i linjave dhe presave të vajit të ullirit ishte rreth 4 ton në orë dhe për periudhën 1960-1990 janë prodhuar mesatarisht çdo vit rreth 3 mijë ton vaj ulliri dhe rreth 8 mijë ton ullinj të kripur për tavolinë. Pas viteve 90, në të gjithë zonën e ullirit, u verejt një rritje e shpejtë e ndërtimit dhe instalimit të linjave të reja moderne të përpunimit të ullirit. Aktualisht, problemi i përpunimit të ullirit për prodhim vaji është zgjidhur në rrethet Sarandë, Delvinë, Vlorë, Berat, Fier, Mallakastër etj. Aktualisht në Shqipëri janë instaluar 126 linja dhe presa të përpunimit të ullirit. Sot kapaciteti i përgjithshëm i instaluar eshte rreth 88 ton/orë pune. Gjatë dekadës së fundit në këtë sektor janë investuar mbi 11 milion dollarë kryesisht në ngritjen e linjave të reja me teknologji të përparuar. 
Por është problem se nuk shfrytëzohen plotësisht kapacitetet e instaluara si pasojë e mungesës së lëndës së parë (ullirit) si dhe cilesisë së dobët të tij në shumë raste, gjë që ndikon direkt dhe ne cilesine e vajit te ullirit. Mungojnë gjithashtu kapacitetet depozituese sipas standarteve dhe linjat e amballazhimit sipas standarteve moderne. Ende mungon kreditimi për blerjen e lëndës së parë, mungojnë laboratorët e specializuar pranë fabrikave të vajit të ullirit, etj. Ështe rritur numri i subjekteve që prodhojnë fidane ulliri, mbi 10, dhe prodhohen çdo vit mbi 130 mijë fidane të varieteteve më të mirë të vendit. Por problemi që nuk është kapur si duhet është pikërisht ky i fidaneve. Është cënuar rëndë autoktonia e ullirit shqiptar. Tregtarë të ndryshëm kanë futur në vend fidane nga vendet e tjera dhe sot nuk dihet se çfarë ulliri rritet në Shqipëri. Sot presidentja e shoqatës së ullirit të Francës do të thoshte se ku është ai ulliri shqiptar, ai i veçanti që nuk gjendjet në asnjë vend tjetër. Makutëria e tregtarëve, e prodhuesve ka bërë të cënohet rëndë autoktonia. Por siç ndodh gjithë këto vite me mungesën e vemendjes ndaj bujqësisë që në fakt është dega e vetme e konomisë në vendin tonë që jep ¼ e prodhimit kombëtar, që mban 64 % të familjeve, që punëson mbi 50 % të fuqisë punëtore dhe nuk merr as një të dhjetën, ka ndodhur për pasojë mungesë vemendje ndaj ullirit dhe janë lejuar masakrime ndaj autoktonisë. Shkaqe të tjera që ulliri si kurora më e bukur e atdheut është cënuar janë copëzimi i ullishteve në prona të vogla, interesi i ulet ekonomik per ullirin, në të shumtën e rasteve nuk përbën aktivitet me rëndësi për familjen, mungesa e infrastruktures së brendëshme në territoret e ullishteve, mungesa e mekanizimit të punimeve në ullishte dhe gjendja e dobët financiare e familjeve fermere. Ministria e Bujqësisë, Ushqimit dhe Mbrojtjes së Konsumatorit ullirin e ka shpallur prioritet. Mbështetja e para financiare që dha qeveria shqiptare përfshiu edhe ullirin bashkë me vreshtarinë e pemtoret, duke e veçuar ullirin. Familjet fermere duhet ta besojnë se ullishtet e tyre i kanë miniera floriri e puse nafte

 Nga Rexhep Shahu

55

----------

